# Troubleshooting ACPI Sleep 3



## RevennaFox (May 9, 2016)

For some reason I'm trying to get FreeBSD installed on a notebook (weird, I know) and I'm having trouble getting sleep mode working right. If you run `acpiconf -s 3` (or even quit X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace) while X is running, the screen does this, and if you run it from the command line everything just freezes up and you have to reset it. I ran into a similar problem with an IBM Thinkpad R40 I used to have, where switching to newcons fixed the glitchy screen but I never did get sleep mode working on it either.
I'm running FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE with the stock kernel on a Panasonic Toughbook CF-51 with the godawful Intel 82915/i915 chipset/graphics and Pentium M 780 CPU. Full dmesg is here.


----------



## tomxor (May 9, 2016)

Have you been through the debugging tips here?: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SuspendResume

Specifically checking the `hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state` oid to see if state 3 is supported.


----------



## RevennaFox (May 10, 2016)

Cool, here we go:

`sysctl hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state`
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5

`acpiconf -s 3`
Does nothing for a second, then freezes up and won't respond to key presses. Probably not _only_ the video because I tried switching to a different virtual console and trying to run `shutdown -r now` and nothing happened, _unless _the video can completely freeze it up.

`sysctl debug.acpi.suspend_bounce=1`
`acpiconf -s 3`
Screen flickers for a second then comes right back.

`kldload acpi_panasonic`
`acpiconf -s 3`
System stays responsive for a few seconds, then completely locks up. Trying to run commands produces no results.

devinfo -rv
pciconf -clv


----------

